

Bug 626593 – Gnome ate my boyfriend Help - bluesmoon
https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=626593

======
mishmash
> This is a GNOME bug tracking system, not any family consultancy.

This person _may_ be taking things all a bit too serious.

------
jbhelms
I call fake. No hard core Linux developer showers enough to get a girlfriend.

~~~
snprbob86
She said that this is a growing obsession. I'd imagine that his addiction
won't affect his hygiene immediately. There will be a gradual decline.

------
oinopion
After "Jenny DryErase" hoax it's hard to believe in sincerity of this.
Especially because it's written too well.

~~~
td
I don't think we're supposed to believe this is meant seriously. But it's a
nice pun on what is probably an all-too common problem :)

~~~
Q6T46nT668w6i3m
I think I know _this_ Ilana. She's in my class at Amherst College.

~~~
lipton_tea89
I KNOW I know this Ilana. She does go to Amherst. This is no hoax.

Zach! Get your act together! Ilana > Computer!

------
gaius
_This bug should be filed with the distro in question. Linux is not Unix._

Beautiful.

------
koenigdavidmj
<https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1> is preferable.

------
xinuc

      This is a severe issue.  Please fix this.
    

wow, is she working on some opensource project too?? or just a funny hoax...

------
LaPingvino
Filed under Empathy :P

